# Question on eating rabbit......



## jennhalgren (May 2, 2013)

I was reading a few posts but the question never was answered. With butchering a rabbit do you need to let the meat "rest". And if so what does that mean?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 2, 2013)

Letting meat rest means letting it hang in cool temperatures, not freezing, for whatever amount of time. People usually do this with big animals, as the meat ages it gets tenderer. With small animals like rabbits and chickens, I never have. Maybe some do I am not sure.


----------



## brentr (May 2, 2013)

I've never aged rabbit meat.  Left some in the fridge a few days between butchering and cut & wrap on accident, but never noticed any difference.  Mostly it is butcher, chill, cut & wrap and into the freezer same day for me.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 2, 2013)

*I always leave my rabbit for a day or so in the fridge before I cook or freeze. 

"Resting" helps dissipate the lactic acid from rigor mortis so your meat is a bit more tender. *


----------



## jennhalgren (May 2, 2013)

I put it in the frig for 2 days and the meat was still a little stiff. we wrapped it in bacon ( to hide the guilt of our first butcher) and it tasted great but I was worried if I did something wrong. And then I read about "resting" the meat and freaked out lol. 
Thanks


----------



## P.O. in MO (May 2, 2013)

I have chickens and rabbits and somewhere I read that you were supposed to let them set for at least 4 hours so the rigor would be totally gone.  Now I don't remember if I was reading about chickens or rabbits.  The first rabbit I butchered I took in and washed and put right in the frying pan.  The next time I butchered I let it soak in salt water in the fridge for 4 hours and I don't really think I could tell any difference.  You might try one both ways and see what you think.  Mine were both good so you won't be wasting a rabbit for sure.  

I know brining is supposed to help tenderize meat and add some seasoning flavors at the same time.  i am going to try it on the next one I cook.  Here is a link I bookmarked giving an example and brief explanation of the process. 

http://www.livestrong.com/article/481081-how-to-brine-rabbit/


----------



## secuono (May 2, 2013)

Leave in fridge 2-4 days. I noticed a difference, it was tough and/or got rubbery as reheated left overs if not rested before cooking.


----------



## Egg_Newton (May 3, 2013)

Not sure about rabbits, but I know for sure you should with chickens. We butchered and cooked one right away once. That was the toughest bird I have ever eaten! It was a 6 week old cornish x too not an old roo or hen. From then on we cleaned and bagged them and let them sit in the fridge for a couple days before cooking them.


----------



## Bossroo (May 3, 2013)

A L L  animals go through rigor mortis... they all should be rested  prior to cooking in a refrigerator untill  rigor passes  (all limbs are loose ).


----------



## DianeS (May 3, 2013)

Like others have said, the issue is rigor mortis. All animals that die go through it. It causes the muscles to stiffen up after death, and stay that way until enough time has passed. If an animal is cooked while the muscles are still stiff from rigor, the resulting dinner will be difficult to chew. However, if you keep the meat in the refrigerator long enough for rigor to completely pass, it will be much less chewy. 

Personally, I leave rabbits in the fridge at least two full days. I leave chickens at least four, and was amazed at how much more tender it was than two-day resting chicken. Something about muscle fiber breaking down, but I don't understand that part of it as much as I understand the necessity of letting rigor mortis pass completely. 

I have *heard* that if you are quick enough, and if you can get the animal into the oven before rigor even starts, it's just as good as if you had rested it. But that requires going from the slaughter to the oven in less than about 20 minutes - so obviously I have no personal experience with whether that is true or not.


----------



## UnlabeledMama (May 16, 2013)

I just had this conversation with a friend when she told me the chickens she just butchered were tough.  Either eat it IMMEDIATELY or let it sit in the fridge until rigor mortis is over.  You will be able to tell!


----------



## woodsie (May 16, 2013)

Well that explains it...we just butchered a chicken (cornish X) and ate it for dinner and although it was tasty and juicy the meat had lots of "grain" and was difficult to chew. I wondered if it was from not letting it rest and from all your comments it seems like that must have been the problem. Glad we tried a tester one before we butcher the rest on Sunday...I will be letting them sit in the fridge 3 or 4 days then.


----------

